# hand knitted jumpers



## LJ2012 (Mar 26, 2013)

hey all,

I am new to the forum and also new to selling online, but i have been knitting for a long time and due to my gorgeous little t cup Chihuahua shivering continuously, I decided to start knitting her jumpers and now have opened my own etsy shop. Would appreciate any feedback to help me progress.
I am adding items slowly so I will have new items appearing at least once a week.
Thank you for reading,
I wish you a good day :biggrin:


----------

